# Harman/kardon onyx studio 1 vs onyx studio 2 and others



## Pedro Oliveira

Hi guys, sorry for the new thread but i am hopping someone can help me with some doubts i have about the harman/kardon onyx studio bluetooth speakers....

So heres the deal... Recently i purchased a onyx studio 1 and overall it seems to sound very nice but is it me or at some more demanding lower tones, the speakers seem to rattle a bit? Like some kind of vibration or a reverb... I am not even talking about on full blast, it seems to happen above 30% volume....

This leads me to this.... If this is indeed a issue with all onyx 1 units, does the onyx 2 solves this in anyway?

What are the main differences between the onyx studio 1 and 2 besides the finish on the back, the mic and the color? Soundwise both are exactly the same?

Anyone compared both to the jbl xtreme?

Cheers..


----------



## joendsu

I have the Onyx 2 and I too hear the vibration at ~30%. It sounds like it is caused by the rear radiator cap to me. I really love this speaker, but annoyed by the vibration on intense bass. Let me know if you were able to solve it. I'm thinking I might try to do something with the seal of the cap to the plastic/rubber, but am nervous to mess with it and make it worse/wreck it.


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

joendsu said:


> I have the Onyx 2 and I too hear the vibration at ~30%. It sounds like it is caused by the rear radiator cap to me. I really love this speaker, but annoyed by the vibration on intense bass. Let me know if you were able to solve it. I'm thinking I might try to do something with the seal of the cap to the plastic/rubber, but am nervous to mess with it and make it worse/wreck it.




I solved it.... I returned it to the store..... 
First i tried a second unit, but the vibration was still there. Yhe demo unit on the story also had some vibration on some cases.... Its not something unbearable, but on really deep and strong bass notes and when in a quiet roon it is something that you end up noticing.

Its a shame since in my opinion the onyx is better sounding yhan the jbl xtreme when conected to the wall.... It sounds much more crisp, punchy and clear....


----------



## joendsu

Ha, I'm going to see how long I can look past the vibration...but once you have heard it, it is tough to ignore. Love this speaker otherwise!!! I have not heard a bt speaker come close on crispness and solid lows. I have heard the Bose mini 2 does well, might have to check that out.


----------



## bencherian

Pedro Oliveira said:


> I solved it.... I returned it to the store.....
> First i tried a second unit, but the vibration was still there. Yhe demo unit on the story also had some vibration on some cases.... Its not something unbearable, but on really deep and strong bass notes and when in a quiet roon it is something that you end up noticing.
> 
> Its a shame since in my opinion the onyx is better sounding yhan the jbl xtreme when conected to the wall.... It sounds much more crisp, punchy and clear....


What did you take in return ? Which speaker ?


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

bencherian said:


> What did you take in return ? Which speaker ?


Right now i havê 2 speakers. A jbl xtreme and a HK go play 2016.


----------



## bencherian (Sep 28, 2017)

Pedro Oliveira said:


> Right now i havê 2 speakers. A jbl xtreme and a HK go play 2016.


 Extreme too much treble right ?


----------

